# Powerpoint schlechte Qualität AVI & Flash



## Deemax (26. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

ich binde über Einfügen > Film & Sound ... ein AVI-Film ein. Ich lasse ihn auf orginal Größe. Sobald er abgespielt wird, wird die Qualität schlecht. Beim 1 Standbild vor dem Abspielen ist sie gut. 

Ich möchte aber das die Qualität die ganze Zeit lang gut ist, was kann man da machen? Wird der Film noch irgendwie reduziert?

Ähnlich verhält es sich bei einem Flash-Movie obwohl ich die höchste Qualität eingestellt habe.
Wenn ich den AVI und das Flash-Movie in seperaten Player abspiele ist die Qualität gut??  

PS: Optimal für .. und Zurücksetzen laut PP-Hilfe ändert nicht. 
System: W2000,PP 2000, MediaPlayer 6.4


----------

